# Was fängt man in Eckernförde (Hafen/Mole)?



## BonzaiAction76 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre nächste Woche nach Eckernförde und möchte mich erkundigen, was man dort zur Zeit fängt. Lohnt es sich tagsüber zu angeln oder ist es nachts besser? Welche Köder werden dort zur Zeit fängig sein?

Grüße und Danke,
Christian


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Eckernförde (Hafen/Mole)?*

Tagsüber Hornhechte...super einfach.


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Eckernförde (Hafen/Mole)?*

danke für die Antwort! Freu mich schon!

War letztes mal im April vor Ort, da gab es Heringe en masse. Habe sogar ein paar kleine Dorsche am Paternoster gehabt. Werde mal versuchen mit Twister die Mole zu beackern, vielleicht geht da ja auch was.

Grüße,

Christian


----------



## fischkop29 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Eckernförde (Hafen/Mole)?*

hi wie auch an der ganzen küste entlang gehn in mom Mefo´s ganz gut, dorsche und hornis sind doch recht klein, platten sind auch nich die welt, sind zwar da, aber nicht immer maßig =)

mein tipp, tagsüber auf hornis, evtl. auf grund für platte, in den abendstunden mit blinker auf Mefo, ich sag mal so ab 19 uhr kannst loslegen, bis 22-23 uhr, dann ist meistens vorbei, dann beißen die eigentlich wieder ab 4uhr morgens, aber is ja bekanntlich= ausnahmen bestätigen die regel hehe


----------



## derporto (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was fängt man in Eckernförde (Hafen/Mole)?*

hey,

du kannst es an den steinschüttungen auf der gegenüberliegenden hafenseite(lange straße, lange "flaniermeile") auf aal probieren. habe dort einige gute überlisten können. ansonsten habe ich in eckernförde von der mole immer gut hornhecht gefangen.allerdings meistens recht kleine, da ich meistens erst im august da war. ab und an gehen auch makrelen. versuche mit watti auf butt waren unbefriedigend.wenig bisse, wenn dann nur kleinvieh. 

petri


----------

